# Kool Kats 3rd Annual Fall Ride and Party



## Howard Gordon (Sep 13, 2018)

*All Welcome! *Need a formal invitation? Here it is!




Change:  Burgers and dogs instead of pizza!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 13, 2018)

Darn,,i wanted to make this,,I'm off to Vietnam that few weeks,,,,next time,,,can't wait to stop by again


----------



## dogdart (Sep 23, 2018)

Some pics from today's festivities


----------



## dogdart (Sep 23, 2018)

A big Thanks to Howard Gordon for hosting this year's Fall Party
And also providing great food and refreshments


----------

